# 338 RUM



## aarongnm (Dec 5, 2006)

I am finding lots of info on the 338 RUM, but I cant seem to find alot of rifles that come in that caliber. Does anyone know any good models that it comes in? I would like to avoid spending more than what a Remington 700 Sendero costs. Heavy barrel is also a must.

Thanks


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

aaron....you are probably stuck with remington, or you will be shelling out the big bucks going for a custom job. Montana rifle works supposedly makes a barreled action that fits the winchester aftermarket LA stocks, but it is $900 on the low end. You would probably be better off with Remingtons' 700 laminated stainless steel model at $729, and drop a good trigger in it as opposed to the sendero at thousand- 1400 and change. Have you shot a 338 RUM before? It is ballistically similar to the .340 wby mag, to which there is many more choices....very severe recoil!! Let us know what you choose!!
HM


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

I would go .338 win mag over the rum or the weatherby. Easy to find ammo and more rifles to choose from.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

ndm said:


> I would go .338 win mag over the rum or the weatherby. Easy to find ammo and more rifles to choose from.


I agree. The ~200fps that you gain with the RUM doesn't buy much. Somewhere around 2-4 inches of drop at 500 yards and a little energy when you'd have plenty anyway. If you really want all that, why not go with the 338 Edge. It is a necked up and blown out 300 RUM but has more powder capacity than the 338RUM. Most of the gain you get from a RUM is in the barrel length and not in the added case capacity. If you ordered a rifle from one of the normal gun makers in 338WM but ordered a 28 or possibly a 26 inch barrel you'd have everything a 338RUM has plus all the advantages of a 338 WM as well.

You can get the T/C Encore in a 26 inch barrel. I think most of the popular brands would run a gun through the custom shop and get you a heavy 26 or 28 inch barrel for about $100-$200. I know that you could get this http://savagearms.com/116fcss.htm gun through Savages custom shop with at least a 26 inch barrel for about $850. Then you'd have more money left over for better glass.

Whatever you go with, I believe you could match what the RUM is doing with a WM if you get a little bit longer barrel.


----------



## aarongnm (Dec 5, 2006)

Those are some interesting points, thanks alot guys! I have considered some of the pros and cons to the RUM. At Sportsmens Wharehouse there is only a one dollar difference between the RUM and Win Mag ammo. But the availablility of the Win Mag is a plus. I think im gonna see what options can be available for the Remington 700.


----------



## bigoledude (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey Aaron

The .338 Win Mag launches those bigole-bullets at very respectable speed! Savage's "Stainless Warrior" can be had here for $550.00. And, that's with a 24-inch barrel. The AccuTrigger is a magnificent innovation! I'd like to see the performance difference between this rifle and the much more expensive competition (out of the box).

I read an interesting statement in a reloading manual; "The .338 retains more foot-pounds-of-energy at 500 yards than the venerable .30-.30 has at the muzzle"!

I can certainly understand the benefit of a lighter rifle with shorter action being an issue.

Before Katrina washed all of my stuff away, I had some very nice, name-brand rifles. These 2 Savages have produced groups equal-to or better-than any of the custom or factory rifles I owned before Katrina! At a fraction of the cost.


----------

